# Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500



## PROLOGIC (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi

ich habe vor mir für Weihnachten neue Röllchen zuzulegen.

Was schönes stabiles, mit nem starken Getriebe, hohem Schnureinzug, hoher Schnurfassung (0,40er+ Mono), geiler Bremse und Freilauf muss nicht sein.

Die beiden oben genannten würden mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Mich würd jetzt interessieren wer diese Rollen fischt/kennt und wie sie sich so machen am Wasser.
Diverse Vor- und Nachteile oder Erfahrungsberichte wären super.

Freue mich auf viele Antworten.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## addicted (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Entoh hat ne bessere Schnurverlegung, Baitrunner Freilauf.


----------



## STICHLING (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



addicted schrieb:


> Entoh hat ne bessere Schnurverlegung, Baitrunner Freilauf.



noch ne bessere wie die LC geht das ?!? hmmm |kopfkrat 

sorry ich habe noch nie ne Entoh in der Hand gehabt aber die LC hat wie fast alle Shimano Röllchen ne perfekte Schnurverlegung egal ob mono oder geflecht 

so zu deiner Frage 

das einzigste was mich an der LC stören würde wäre ihr hohes Gewicht aber sonst ist es eine TOP Waller bzw. Karpfenrolle



Gruss


Stichi


----------



## michel1209 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



STICHLING schrieb:


> noch ne bessere wie die LC geht das ?!? hmmm |kopfkrat
> 
> sorry ich habe noch nie ne Entoh in der Hand gehabt aber die LC hat wie fast alle Shimano Röllchen ne perfekte Schnurverlegung egal ob mono oder geflecht
> 
> ...


|good:
prologic, ich kann mich da nur anschließen. habe auch 2 LC im gebrauch und kann nichts negatives berichten. ist einfach ne hammer rolle, die mich noch nie im stich gelassen hat. kann ja heute abend mal n bild der schnurverlegung reinstellen, aber eigentlich muss man das garnicht, weil sie ist echt top. meine shimanorollen haben mich noch nie nachdenken lassen, eine andere marke zu fischen - getreu dem motto "never change a running system"!!! ich muss mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen, denn wenn ne rolle zum wallerangeln geeignet ist (rein kraftmäßig), dann wird sie beim karpfenangeln nicht versagen. auch die bremssysteme kann man kaum übertreffen, alles superfein einstellbar (besser finde ich sie nur bei der US Baitrunner).

beste grüße micha


----------



## meckpomm (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Moin

Na ich weiss nicht... Also ich hab die Shimano LC wirklich mal gehabt: Wozu braucht man die Schnurfassung? Um weit draussen zu angeln? Wann tut man es mal sinnvoll? So perfekt ist die Schnurverlegung bei der LC nicht, sicher sie ist sehr gut, aber die Daiwa Infinity z.B. ist besser. Das merkt man wenn man viel dünne geflochtene Schnur aufzieht. Noch besser ist da allerdings die Shimano Power Aero, wegen dem 'Super Slow Oscillation System'. Besonders wenn man rauhe geflochtene Schnur werfen möchte bekommt man mit der Shimano LC probleme.
Ich glaube in der Preisklasse ist es für 99% der Angler von der Praxis her egal, was für eine Rolle sie sich kaufen, das sind alles persönliche Geschmäcker, funktionieren tun sie alle...
Da muss sich jeder seinen eigenen Eindrücke sammeln.

MfG Rene
MfG Rene


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

sehr interessantes thread PROLOGIC #6 

weil muss mir auch neue rollen zulegen und genau die beide liegen auch in meiner engeren wahl! 
ich zweifel ob ich ohne freilauf klar kommen würde. die Entoh hat KL für 200,- im angebot, die LC hab ich im HAV-Shop für 169,- gefunden. daiwa liefert eine ersatzspule mit, shimano leider nicht....so viel für und wieder...werde das thread mal stark beobachten


----------



## Conchoolio (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

obwohl ich eigentlich kein shimano fan bin und meist eher zu einer daiwa tendiere gebe ich den punkt dieses mal an shimano. ich habe die baitrunner lc im einsatz und ich finde das ist die beste freilaufrolle in dieser preisklasse. das einzige was wirklich ärgerlich ist ist das die e-spule sehr teuer ist. gekurbelt hab ich welse bis 80cm in der mainströmung, das ist für die rolle nichtmal ne aufwärmübung. leider hatte ich noch nicht das glück mal einen ganz großen drauf zu bekommen, aber ich bin sicher die schaft das ohne probleme.

übrigens wer die rolle wegen dem freilauf bevorzugt, mein gerätehändler hat für die daiwa sonderbare bremshebel die die rolle auch zu einer freilauf umwandelt.


----------



## addicted (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> übrigens wer die rolle wegen dem freilauf bevorzugt, mein gerätehändler hat für die daiwa sonderbare bremshebel die die rolle auch zu einer freilauf umwandelt.



Geht das bei den aktuellen Daiwas immernoch? Hat jemand nen Link zu dem Konverter, find den grad nicht.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> übrigens wer die rolle wegen dem freilauf bevorzugt, mein gerätehändler hat für die daiwa sonderbare bremshebel die die rolle auch zu einer freilauf umwandelt.


 

was? sowas habe ich ja noch gar nicht gehört?! wie sieht denn das aus, wie an den alten pferdekutschen die bremse ?:q 
kann ich mir einfach schlecht vorstellen das man die rollen einfach so "tunen" kann?!


----------



## Pette (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

offtopic:

Kennste nicht die neue MTV show?

"Pimp my Carp-Tackle"


----------



## Pilkman (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hallo,

rein optisch und vom Grabbeln spricht mich die Tournament Entoh mehr an, weil sie wesentlich leichter und zierlicher wirkt. Die Bremse, Schnurverlegung, Verarbeitung etc. gefallen auch.

Gegen die BB LC spricht aber eigentlich auch nur, dass die Ersatzsspulen vergleichsweise viel Geld kosten und nicht wenigstens eine dabei ist, dass sie schwer ist und etwas klobig daher kommt. 

Ansonsten sicher reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

ich denke mal das wird mir auch noch einige schlaflose nächte bescheren


----------



## Conchoolio (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> was? sowas habe ich ja noch gar nicht gehört?! wie sieht denn das aus, wie an den alten pferdekutschen die bremse ?:q
> kann ich mir einfach schlecht vorstellen das man die rollen einfach so "tunen" kann?!




das ist ein kopf komplett in schwarz der einen kleinen (aber extrem unhandlichen) hebel enthält. den klappst du hoch und dann ist die bremse los. klappst du ihn wiedr runter hast du die voreingestellte bremswirkung. ist so ähnlich wie die neuen shimano systeme, nur wesentlich einfacher. wie das ind der praxis funktioniert weiß ich nicht ich kenns nur aus dem laden.

einen link hab ich auch nicht aber der angelladen bei dem ich das gesehen habe:

http://www.anglershop-gerlach.de/


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Die Freilaufkonverter wurden ursprünglich für die alten Tournament Modelle entwickelt (ich glaube von Solar). Sie sind in Deutschland recht schwer erhältlich und ich weiß nicht,ob sie auch an der Entoh funktionieren. Nach dem selben Prinzip funktionieren übrigends auch die DAM Freilaufrollen TT/TTX. Den "Finger " hoch - Freilauf drin,  runter Freilauf aus. 
Braucht man das? - Ich zumindest nicht.

Beide Rollen sind nicht schlecht, wobei ich die Entoh nehmen würde (ich mag Daiwa sowieso lieber). Ich nutze generell keine Freilaufrollen mehr und ausserdem finde ich die Entoh optisch ansprechender (mehr Spule, weniger Korpus). Ich finde die Entoh auch vom Lauf und der Schnurverlegung einen Tick besser. Die Entoh gibt es bei der Wassersportzentrale für nen guten Kurs.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

danke erstmal, man lernt ja nie aus, das war mir nicht bekannt!

@punkarpfen

würde zur zeit aus den selben gründen eher zur diawa greifen, aber wie gesagt, weiss nicht ob ich mit dem händling/umstellung der freilauf wegkomme​


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Die Umstellung ist halb so wild!


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

meinst...hmm...ich würde super gern die entoh nehmen, spricht ja auch einiges für die rolle auch ohne freilauf. na bin ja mal selbst gespannt für welche ich mich entscheiden werde.
wie ist denn die entoh von der bremseinstellung, halbe umdrehung und sie ist relativ fest, oder eine von dem schlag, drei umdrehungen und sie ist einigermaßen fest? hatte sie selbst noch nicht in der hand.


----------



## fisch2080 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Wenn du auf den Freilauf verzichten kannst die Entohs.
Und ich bin sonst eigentlich ein absoluter Shimano-Fan.

P.S. Die bekommt man auch schon für 170-180 Euro. NEU
Einfach mal Google und bei E-Bay verkauft die einer NEU recht günstig.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

also bin absolut kein fan von ebay, komme da einfach nicht ran, ist mir nicht sicher genug, aber habe sie vorhin beim händler für 179,95 gefunden. wenn du das sogar als shimano-fan sagst...


----------



## fisch2080 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Die Rolle hat mich bei meinem Kumpel so überzeugt das ich mir selber welche zulegen werde. (Werde mal schauen ob ich die zu nem guten Preis beim Carp-Meeting in Bonn bekommen kann.) Übrigens auch meine ersten ohne Freilauf. Aber wie man hier ja auch öfters ließt, je mehr Technik desto mehr Schwachstellen. Habe ich schon mit Shimano Baitrunnern (Aero GT 8010) und auch mit Quantum Heat erlebt. Waren zwar nicht immer gravierende Dinge aber Grund für mich das zu ändern. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran das ich damit auf kapitalere Karpfen und auch Wels angeln will. Meine Freilaufrollen werden aber trotzdem einen Platz bei mir haben. #6 Mit E-Bay gebe ich dir natürlich recht das ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

also meine freilaufrollen die ich jetzt habe werde ich feierlich verbrennen, nicht weil sie freilaufrollen waren, sondern weil sie einfach schrott sind, und das nach einem jahr gebrauch! plunder hoch zehn, und blindäugig vom händler aufschwatzen lassen. die sind so schlecht, die würde ich nicht mal bei ebay anbieten:q


----------



## michel1209 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> also meine freilaufrollen die ich jetzt habe werde ich feierlich verbrennen, nicht weil sie freilaufrollen waren, sondern weil sie einfach schrott sind, und das nach einem jahr gebrauch! plunder hoch zehn, und blindäugig vom händler aufschwatzen lassen. die sind so schlecht, die würde ich nicht mal bei ebay anbieten:q



was sind das denn für welche? oder sind die so schlecht, dass Du es nicht verrätst? |kopfkrat

beste grüße micha


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

du micha, die sind so schlecht das sie sich vom namen her keiner kaufen würde und ich mich dafür schäme#t :c |supergri 
aber zu dem zeitpunkt wusste ich es einfach noch nicht besser, das ist meine entschuldigung


----------



## addicted (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Jetzt bist ja schlauer, also hol dir Entohs und sei glücklich. :m 

Die Rolle ist technisch wie optisch top!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Ich hatte die LC in gebrauch, aber nur kurz, das Teil wiegt soviel wie nen Sack Steine, ist mega klobig und sieht doof aus 
Hab jetz die Entoh an meinen Flinten, ist ne richtig gute Rolle, leicht, handlich, nur die Bremse ist bei der LC leider nen Tuck besser.|wavey:


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

WOW

hier gehts ja ab.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Das wird echt schwierig. Die Entoh ist von der Optik her der Hammer. Hatte sie auch schon in der Hand und gefiel mir auch super.
Dass sie keinen Freilauf hat würd mich gar nicht stören, hab früher schon mit "Bremse-offen" gefischt.
Weiß jemand den Schnureinzug der Entoh?
Die Long Cast hat ja 116 cm pro Kurbelumdrehung.

Die LC hat aber optisch irgendwie auch was. Das Gewicht wär mir egal. Nur mein Händler hat sie leider nicht da und deswegen konnte ich leider noch nicht an ihr rumspielen.

Hmmmmmmmmm....
die Qual der Wahl

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

@ PROLOGIC

bist ja genau so hin und her gerissen |rolleyes 
wenn du eine wahl getroffen hast sag mal bescheid, ich werde erstmal zum händler mir die entoh ganz genau anschauen


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

ja bin ich.
Ja ich sag dann Bescheid, aber des wird wohl noch a bissl dauern bis ich mich für eine entscheiden kann.

@Carpcatcher2001:
Du hast doch die Entohs. Weißt du vllt wie hoch der Schnureinzug ist?

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hier ohne viel TamTam noch ein Fürsprecher für die *Entoh*! :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> @Carpcatcher2001:
> Du hast doch die Entohs. Weißt du vllt wie hoch der Schnureinzug ist?



Keine Ahnung, wie groß der ist, aber nen Wolf kurbelt man sich damit nicht.

Nochmal zum Gewicht, das stört mich sogar extrem, die rolle ist sau schwer, merkt man vorallem im drill. die entoh ist dagegen ne feder:m

Hier nochmal ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe...


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

@FoolishFarmer:

Schön dass du die Rolle magst aber ein *WARUM* war in diesem Thread gefragt und das wäre wohl sehr interessant für ein paar Leute hier.;+ 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

hab ich gerade auf einer englischen seite gefunden...82cm pro umdrehung! das wundert mich jetzt aber schon ;+


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

kann ich mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen.

@Carpcatcher2001 und addicted:
Kann das sein? 
Ihr könntet ja vllt mal ein Blei anbinden und es auf dem Boden neben ein Maßband legen. Dann halt so ca 1 Umdrehung machen, dann würde mann das wissen.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Auf dem Karton steht 82cm....

Jetzt schuldest du mir nen Bier


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

hatte ich doch recht gehabt, ich wünschte ich hätte es nicht gehabt...#d


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer:
> 
> Schön dass du die Rolle magst aber ein *WARUM* war in diesem Thread gefragt und das wäre wohl sehr interessant für ein paar Leute hier.;+


Ich wollte nicht wiederholen, was diverse Leute schon durchgekaut haben - aber für Dich mach ich da nochmal ne Ausnahme:

Beim Big-Game muss ich mich damit abfinden einen Riesen-Trümmer von Rolle zu haben, der mehr wiegt als die benötigte Menge an Ködern pro Angeltag.
Nicht aber beim alltäglichen Karpfen-/Welsangeln an heimischen Gefilden! Sorry - aber die LC ist mal sowas von klobig, schwer und massiv, geht gar nicht! Die übertrifft vom Gewicht ja locker noch die US BTR (die schon ein klobiger Hund ist) und ist in meinen Augen damit absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Natürlich - wer nen funktionierenden, unzerstörbaren Freilauf auf ner Rolle der XXL-Klasse braucht, der muss solche Dimension wie die der LC eben in Kauf nehmen.
Nur einer der vielen Gründe warum ich ohne Baitrunner fische...

Aber auch wenn es einheitlich klingen mag, kann ich an meine kaum fingerdicke 4lbs-Rute weder aus technischen noch aus ethischen Gründen ne 4 Pfund schwere Rolle hängen!!! |rolleyes

EDIT:
Achja - bevor ich vor lauter Kritik noch das Lob vergesse:
Die Entoh ist in meinen Augen genau das, was ich unter einer zeitgemäßen aber unzerstörbaren Großfischrolle verstehe!
Btw. fische ich ne Emblem XT - aber nur weil ich es nicht einsehe die abzugeben nur um mir ne Entoh zu kaufen. Ich hab noch andere teure Hobbies... #t


----------



## addicted (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe...



Jup, Entoh und dünner Blank sieht einfach sehr geil aus.


Hab gerade den Schnureinzug gemessen, sind so um die 80cm. :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Es gibt echte Tackleidioten und ich bin davon vermutlich der Idiotischste. Zumindest bei den Karpfenrollen.
Wenn ich nämlich ganz ehrlich sein soll: Ich könnte mich heute achtkantig in den Ar sch beissen, dass ich meine 6Stck 5000 ST Tournaments +je eine E-Spule abgegeben habe. Die E-Spulensammlung krieg ich nie wieder zusammen und die Rollen in dem Zustand wird schwer oder sauteuer :c 

Ich hab die Infinitys gehabt, die LCs und derzeit die Abyss.
Die Power Aero XT durfte ich mal Kurbeln. Recht nett, ABER: Übelst niedrige übersetzung! + Recht hohes Gewicht. Nicht mein Fall!

Was mich an der aktuellen Tournament stört ist der fehlende (aussen-)Bügelumschlag. Und dass die Druckknopf Klappkurbel verschwunden ist. Allerdings zugunsten eines netten Massiv-Alu-Kurbelarms. Und das Design der Alten war einfach Kultiger. Positiv: Das Gewicht wurde etwa gehalten (+15g kann man eigentlich mit leben, und wenn nicht, muss man halt wie ich auf ne Basia sparen  ), davon kann sich Shimano jedenfalls 3 scheiben abschneiden. Und die Bremse ist perfekt wie eh und je.   

Was mich bei der LC Störte:
Erstmal das echt Perverse Gewicht. Ist die schwerste von allen. Gibt ne nette Durchbiegung feinerer Ruten auf dem Pod und stört beim Wurf, ebenso wie die fast genauso perversen Aussenabmessungen.
Dann der mit Normalgrossen Ringen überhaupt nicht Harmonierende Spulendurchmesser (noch grösser als Infinity). Ärgerlich auch die Schnurfassung. ca. 700m 30er braucht man auch als Extremweitdraussenangler nicht, dafür verwenden die aber gerne Geflochtene. Auf die Kleinen Tournament 5000 passten mit auffüllring schon bequem 600m 8-10Kg Stroft drauf + Unterfütterung...
Die Tiefe Spule verschlechtert dafür noch die Schnurverlegung. Die ist bei den eher Flachspuligen Daiwas wirklich etwas besser.
Für die LC gibts zwar Flachspulen, aber sehr selten und wie gesagt Teuer. Positiv: Es sollen auch Spulen von einer anderen Shimano passen (Biomaster? k.a. hab die Mail gelöscht) die liegen dann um 30€.
Der Kurbelklappmechanismus (Kurbel rückwärts abschrauben) hindert beim mooven.
Die Freilaufeinstellung ist etwas Hakelig. Die Bremse im direkten Vergleich doch einiges schlechter als die der Daiwas, wenn auch besser abgedichtet. Das wird Karpfenangler aber normal weit weniger interessieren als Meeresangler.

Reicht das als Entscheidungshilfe?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## carp-kutte (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hallo PROLOGIC.|wavey: |wavey: 

Also ich will mal so anfangen.....
Ich selbst besitze 2 LC; 2 Ultegra 10000; 3 Aero GT 6010.
Zum normalen Karpfenangeln in normalen Seen in normaler Wurfweite mit den gängigsten Systemen ist mir die Aero GT6010 die aller Liebste. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht besonders sinnvoll, sich eine schlanke und schöne leichte Rute zu kaufen
und dann solch ein "Klopper" dran zu hängen.
Wenn ich in sehr weite Entfernungen angle (rausschleppe) nehme ich die LC ganz gerne.Auch bei starker Strömung in breiten Flüssen mit schweren Bleien sind sie mir da viel lieber.
Das Einzige was mir bei den LC nicht so gefallen hatte, bei meiner Anschaffung, war der Preis.Die Rolle ist aber auch ihr Geld Wert.Eine Alternative ist für mich die Ultegra.Ich benutze sie zwar heute "nur noch" zum Brandungsangeln,aber ausser das sie kein Freilauf besitzt steht sie der LC in keiner Sicht nach!!
Ich finde der Kauf einer LC soll wirklich überlegt sein.
Beim Drill ist der Kontakt zum Fisch mit leichteren Rollen (für mich persönlich) viel besser.Wenn du die Chance hast,irgendwo
mal Probe zu angeln mit den LC würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal 
tun,bevor man sich diese Rollen kauft.
 P.S wenn man wirklich grosse und schwere Rollen braucht sind die LC eine sehr gute Wahl.Und wenn man sie pflegt ist es vieleicht die Rolle für´s  Leben.

Schöne Grüsse Carp-Kutte#h


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

@Carpcatcher2001:
Vielen Dank für die Info. Wenn wir uns mal sehen dann geb ich dir gern eins oder zwei oder .... aus 

@FoolishFarmer:
Danke für die Ausnahme und die Infos. Deine Gründe interessierten mich halt.

@Geraetefetischist:
Sehr informativ. Gibt der Entoh nen Vorsprung:m 

@carp-kutte:
Ja die Rollen sind für den Einsatz in der Donau mit schweren Bleien gedacht. Aber ich denk mal dass die Entohs das auch locker abkönnen.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle. Ich schau mal ob ich die LC irgendwo in die Finger kriege...
Aber bis jetzt schauts für die Entohs ziemlich gut aus|wavey: 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nicht aber beim alltäglichen Karpfen-/Welsangeln an heimischen Gefilden! Sorry - aber die LC ist mal sowas von klobig, schwer und massiv, geht gar nicht! Die übertrifft vom Gewicht ja locker noch die US BTR (die schon ein klobiger Hund ist) und ist in meinen Augen damit absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Natürlich - wer nen funktionierenden, unzerstörbaren Freilauf auf ner Rolle der XXL-Klasse braucht, der muss solche Dimension wie die der LC eben in Kauf nehmen.
> Nur einer der vielen Gründe warum ich ohne Baitrunner fische...
> 
> ...



hier mal die links, Gewicht BB LC vs. US Baitrunner

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ShimanoFreilaufrolleUSBaitrunner3500B4500B6500B

http://www.angelsachse.de/product_info.php/info/p1269_Big-Baitrunner-Long-Cast.html

habe mir doch schon gedacht, dass die these "die US leichter ist als die BB LC" ist, nicht richtig ist. 

na die frage ist doch eigentlich, was die BB LC schwerer macht als die entoh !!! freilauf, bessere bremse und ne größere spule - ergibt 185 g mehr gewicht und?

790 g = 4 pfund? |rolleyes 

beste grüße micha


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Der Kurbelklappmechanismus (Kurbel rückwärts abschrauben) hindert beim mooven.



täusch ich mich? nee, habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und habe gesehen, dass die kurbel nicht durch zurückdrehen entfernt wird. auf der gegenüberliegenden seite der spule ist eine schraube die zu lösen ist um die kurbel zu klappen. 



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Die Freilaufeinstellung ist etwas Hakelig. Die Bremse im direkten Vergleich doch einiges schlechter als die der Daiwas, wenn auch besser abgedichtet. Das wird Karpfenangler aber normal weit weniger interessieren als Meeresangler.



eine hakelige freilaufeinstellung ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. wieso sollte die bremse einen karpfenangler nicht interessieren? also besonders schlau werde ich aus diesen aussagen nicht. |kopfkrat

sorry, aber ich finde nur, dass die BB LC hier zum teil grundlos zerrissen wird...

beste grüße micha


----------



## Achim_F (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

moin, ihr redet ja gerade so, als ob ihr die bblc zum spinnfischen nehmt. ok, das klotz wiegt ein wenig, aber da die karpfenrute zu 90% auf ihrer ablage liegt kommt das hohe gewicht doch eher weniger zum tragen.....oder?
ich habe 4 davon, nehme sie nur im fluss wegen der 68iger mono-schnur und des schön hohen schnureinzuges, dort für mich die beste rolle schlechthin.

zu den daiwa´s kann ich #d  sagen, denn ich fische nur shimano und das aus überzeugung und jahrelangen positven erfahrungen.

ps: meine shimano aero technium xt 10000 fische ich nur am stillwasser.....welch geile rollen :k 


weiter geht´s in dieser illustren runde |krach:


----------



## STICHLING (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Zitat von Geraetefetischist  
Der Kurbelklappmechanismus (Kurbel rückwärts abschrauben) hindert beim mooven. 


täusch ich mich? nee, habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und habe gesehen, dass die kurbel nicht durch zurückdrehen entfernt wird. auf der gegenüberliegenden seite der spule ist eine schraube die zu lösen ist um die kurbel zu klappen. 



Ich denke das Geräte ....... damit die Shimano Big Baitrunner M / L / XL meint.


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

@Achim F:


> nehme sie nur im fluss wegen der 68iger mono-schnur und des schön hohen schnureinzuges,


 
Darf ich fragen auf was du mit ner 68er Mono fischst?

@all:
Bloß nicht streiten wegen den beiden Rollen!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## addicted (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Bei Salzwasser sind besser gedichtete Lager goldwert!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



> auf der gegenüberliegenden seite der spule ist eine schraube die zu lösen ist um die kurbel zu klappen


Gut, da hab ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Kurbel Rücklings lösen. so besser?
Gegenüber ner schnellklappkurbel wie bei z.B. der Infinity ist das jedenfalls ein ewig langes gerödel und dann verdreht sich die Kurbel beim ins Futteral Packen und hakt sich ein, etc. Mit einzeltaschen ist das jedenfalls fürchterlich. (diesen Kurbelarm haben die Abyss übrigens auch, und wie gesagt, die aktuellen Tournaments vermutlich ebenso)
Die BB M-L-XL sind da etwas entgegenkommender, da wird die Kurbel gegenläufig gekurbelt zum anklappen. die schlockert dann zwar rum, lässt sich aber besser einpacken.



> eine hakelige freilaufeinstellung ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. wieso sollte die bremse einen karpfenangler nicht interessieren?


Also da hab ich mich jedenfalls nicht so blöd ausgedrückt.
Der Knopf an dem man den freilauf regelt ist etwas Hakelig was einer Feinfühligen Regelung im weg steht, z.B. damit beim Flussangeln gerade eben nichts abgezogen wird, der Freilauf selber ist nicht Hakelig, der läuft perfekt.

Und selbstverständlich interessiert sich ein Karpfenangler für eine hervorragende Bremse (Da ist Daiwa aber unter garantie besser) nicht aber, ob die Bremse (Nicht die Lager! Alle Rollen verwenden übrigens mehr oder weniger dieselben Standartlager...) wasserdicht ist. Das interessiert nur Meeresangler, weil dann kein Sand und kein Salzwasser da eindringt, was Korrosion hervorrufen könnte. 



> Darf ich fragen auf was du mit ner 68er Mono fischst?


Frag ich mich auch gerade. Zumal. was soll so eine Dicke Schnur auf ner weitwurfrolle, weitwerfen ist damit eh nicht. Und dann hat die XL mehr zu bieten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Achim_F (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Achim F:
> 
> ...


 
nun, auf karpfen.....was denn sonst!
eine dicke mono ist wesentlich abriebfester als der ganze geflochtene mist und die karpfen haben sich bis zum heutigen tage nicht an der etwas dickeren schnur gestört.
ausserdem lassen sich die vielen hänger besser bewerkstelligen.

noch fragen |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi Achim,

hmm, schon echt derb... #t 

... durchgehende 0,50er Mono habe ich ja auch schon gehört, aber fast 0,70er ist doch schon ein anderer Schnack. Solche Durchmesser nutze ich zum Brandungsangeln als Montagenschnur, von der die Mundschnüre abzweigen... |kopfkrat 

... aber es gibt ja den Spruch "Wer fängt, hat recht."


----------



## PROLOGIC (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi

ne 68er Schnur is schon krass.
Aber Pilkman hat absolut recht mit dem was er sagt


> "Wer fängt, hat recht."


 
Wo fischst du denn damit du so derbes Zeug brauchst?

Ich werd mir für kommende Saison wenn ich meine neuen Röllchen hab wohl ne 42er-Mono aufspulen. Find das eigentlich schon heftig aber dieses Jahr hat einfach gezeigt dass in der Donau alles ein bischen gröber zu sein hat...
...verdammte Steine, Muscheln, Äste, Bäume, Sträucher, Baumstümpfe, Jet-Ski-Fahrer und und und sorgten leider für einige Verluste:v 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Achim_F (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ne 68er Schnur is schon krass.
> Aber Pilkman hat absolut recht mit dem was er sagt
> ...


 

Moin, ich habe den Main vor meiner Haustür, und die großen Rollen benutze ich, weil ich von der 0.68iger doch einige Meter draufkurbeln kann.
Und ob ich jetzt dieses "Seil" als Schlagschnur fische oder durchgehend, das macht doch wirklich keinen Unterschied mehr.
Ein großer Vorteil ist aber der, das ich keinen Schlagschnurknoten habe.
Ihr kennt das alle: Beim Hänger fliegt die Schnur fast immer am Knoten auseinander und damit vermint man sich doch selber die Angelstelle.

Das passiert mit der dicken Mono nicht und auch Haken lassen sich sehr gut damit aufbiegen.

Es spricht also nichts gegen "Fat Mono".

Oder?


----------



## PROLOGIC (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi



> Es spricht also nichts gegen "Fat Mono".
> 
> Oder?


 
Na solange alles funzt, was es wohl tut, sonst würdest du die Schnur ja nicht verwenden ist doch alles in Butter und meiner Meinung nach spricht da auch gar nix dagegen#6 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## erich17 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hallo Prologic,

bin gerade erst auf den Artikel aufmerksam geworden.

Ich habe sowohl 2 Big Baitrunner LC und 2 Daiwa Tournament.
Die neue Entho hat mein Spezl.

Mit diesen Rollen kann ich nur einen Sieger Nennen.

Die Shimano.

Ich habe beide Rollen in Spanien auf die grossen Waller eingesetzt. Der LC können die über 2m Waller rein gar nichts anhaben. Bremswirkung ist ein Traum, während eine meiner Daiwa's nach ein paar Wallern Ihren Dienst quitierte - Achse krumm !!! Auch in Drill läuft die Daiwa beim Schnureinzug unter Belastung viel rauher als die Shimano.

Nun zur Entho.
Ich hatte das Glück, dass mein Spezl gerade beim Sch... hockte als auf seiner Rute ein strammer 34 Pfünder gebissen hat. Die Bremse der Entho ist sehr gut. Aber auch Sie läuft unter Belastung etwas rauher als die Shimano.

Fazit: Wenn ich mir wieder Gross-Karpfenrollen kaufen würde , gäbe es für mich NUR die Shimano.

Erich#17


----------



## Pilkman (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hi,

mal zum Thema der verbogenen Achsen: 

Das kann unter ungünstigen Umständen mit sehr vielen Rollen passieren - ich sage hier nur mal langer Spulenhub und im Drill eine komplett ausgefahrene Spule in Verbindung mit einem genau entgegengesetzt vom Blank stehenden Schnurlaufröllchen. Die dann einwirkenden Kräfte sind ein Vielfaches von dem, was unter günstigen Umständen (komplett eingefahrene Spule und Schnurlaufröllchen unter dem Blank) auf die Achse wirkt.

Bei ´nem Kumpel hat auch eine LC aus dem gleichen Grund eine leicht verbogene Achse, was sich in einem etwas unruhigen Lauf bemerkbar macht. Und diese Rolle wurde "nur" auf Karpfen eingesetzt, wobei die wirkenden Kräfte bei einigen "Dampfloks" ebenfalls groß sind.


----------



## KaiBrnds (11. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Ich habe auch die Shimanos, und ich bin begeistert!
Das sie schwerer ist als die ENTOHs ist schon war!
Aber wir reden hier von 180g!
Also mir kann da keiner erzählen das er da nen unterschied im drill merkt, zumal der Fisch ja gegen das Gewicht zieht und man so eine schöne Hebelwirkung bekommt, und das sich Ruten auf dem Rod Pod durchbiegen halte ich für ein Gerücht! Es sei denn man legt die Rute auf dem Spitzenring ab!

Also ich würde mich jeder zeit wieder für die *SHIMANOS* entscheiden!:m

Cya!


----------



## YdeeS (11. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



KaiBrnds schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Shimanos, und ich bin begeistert!
> Das sie schwerer ist als die ENTOHs ist schon war!
> Aber wir reden hier von 180g!
> Also mir kann da keiner erzählen das er da nen unterschied im drill merkt, zumal der Fisch ja gegen das Gewicht zieht und man so eine schöne Hebelwirkung bekommt, und das sich Ruten auf dem Rod Pod durchbiegen halte ich für ein Gerücht! Es sei denn man legt die Rute auf dem Spitzenring ab!
> ...



Nach über 5 Jahren, hast du der Person jetzt bestimmt sehr geholfen !!!!


----------



## KaiBrnds (12. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Nach über 5 Jahren, hast du der Person jetzt bestimmt sehr geholfen !!!!


Aber vllt anderen...die Rollen sind ja immer noch am Markt!


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

push

das verwirrt mich hier daiwa oder doch shimano 
vieleicht hatt ja jetz jemand mehr anhnung


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hallo,

vielleicht kannst Du ja schreiben für was Du die Rollen genau einsetzten willst und ob es um die alten Shimano Lc oder um die neue geht.


Gruß Peter


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

denke mal ich rede von den neuen bb lc 
fische entweder in einem hinternissreichen altarm und in einem see auf max 100 meter mit 0.38 mono von nash würde die rolle bespult werden 
optisch gefällt mir ja daiwa besser nur im internet steht mehr negatives als prositives


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

Hallo,

ich würde mir erstmal vorweg überlegen ob es nun Freilauf wie bei der LC oder "nur" Frontbremse wie bei der Entoh sein soll. 

Das Hauptproblem und auch Kritikpunkt in den Foren bei den Entohs ist das Bremssystem. Ab Werk kein Quickdrag was man etweder durch basteln oder durch Kauf einer entsprechenden Spule (incl. Bremsknauf) noch "nachrüsten" kann. Schlimmer ist, dass die Bremsscheiben der Entoh aus Filz sind und das Bremssystem nicht 100 % dicht ist. Wenn die Filzbremsscheiben ab Werk nicht richtig eingefettet sind, was hin und wieder leider vorkommt und die Rolle bekommt einen Tauchgang quillt der Filz auf und die Bremse läßt sich nicht mehr richitg einstellen. Dann muß man das ganze erstmal trocknen lassen. Das läßt sich aber durch Kontrolle vor dem ersten Einsatz und evtl. einfetten oder durch Austausch der Bremsscheiben verhindern. Ansonsten ist die Entoh bis auf den geringen Schnureinzug eine sehr gute und robuste Rolle die nicht so schwer ist und sollte bei deinem Aufgabengebiet eigentlich locker reichen. Eine Alternative für den harten Einsatz wäre das Vorgängermodell, die Tournament 5000T. Technisch zwar schon etwas angestaubt aber nicht tot zu bekommen.

Die neue LC, wenn Du nicht gerade die Ci4 Variante nimmst, ist recht schwer und eine riesen Kabeltrommel. Ob Dich das stört mußt Du selber wissen. Ansonsten sehr gute Schnurverlegung, gutes Getriebe, großer Schnureinzug aber leider keine Ersatzspule dabei. Eine Alternaive wäre zwar die Mediumvariante der neuen LC die deutlich kleiner und leichter ist. In einem verkauteten Gewässer würde ich sie aufgrund der zu hohen Übersetzung nicht verwendne.

Ob nun die Entoh oder die neue LC über Jahre die stabilere ist kann man wohl nicht sagen, dafür ist die neue LC noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner LC VS Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500*

vielen vielen dank mit einer so schnellen und Aufschluss reichen antwort hätte ich nicht gerechnet danke


----------

